# cabbage texter and jelly sms stopped working on Vodafone



## Conshine (27 Aug 2012)

I have cabbage on the smart phone and jelly on the ipad and both have stoped working in the last couple of days. Is it just me?
I am with vodafone for the phone.


----------



## sam h (27 Aug 2012)

I have had the same problem, also with Vodafone

I reckon they have found a way to jam it which is a pain as I use Cabbage all the time 

Anyone know of a way around this?


----------



## ClubMan (27 Aug 2012)

_Vodafone _recently introduced a captcha on their webtext front end which causes problems with these apps. The guy who does _Cabbage _is trying to adapt it to the new setup. Others are complaining to _Vodafone _about the introduction of the captcha. _Google _for more info including a few threads on _boards.ie _about this issue. Hope this helps.


----------



## sam h (27 Aug 2012)

Thanks for the info clubman.

I wish Vodafone would focus on getting their own "My Vodafone" sorted so I can see what number of texts & data I have used.  It has consistant problems 
 - Not loading up
 - loads up but data is significantly out of date
 - not all the data loads up

I ended up getting significant data roaming charge as I couldn't what data had been used.  

Hopefully Cabbage can get a workaround as these are my own webtexts I am using, so I don't think it is illegal - I was actually given the info by a vodafone rep in their shop


----------



## ClubMan (27 Aug 2012)

I agree - _Vodafone _would be better off making their site more reliable generally than adding a "feature" such as this which I suspect most users don't want.

Anyway ... these threads might interest:

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=80454900
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=80454900

_Sam Vimes _seems to be the _boards.ie _user who develops/maintains _Cabbage_.


----------



## shesells (27 Aug 2012)

Any chance we could get the thread title changed to indicate it's a Vodafone only problem? I'm with Meteor and Cabbage is working fine for me.


----------



## DrMoriarty (28 Aug 2012)

Some Meteor users on the Boards thread are/were having problems too, IIRC.

As an aside, I was trying to figure out the other day how long the Meteor website has been displaying their 'intermittent problem' greeting on the login page... I reckon it's about 3 years? 



> If you have trouble logging in, don't worry, it's not you. We are experiencing an intermittent problem with MyMeteor and are doing our best to fix this as quickly as possible. You might want to try again later.


----------



## Lightning (28 Aug 2012)

The new Three webtext website, which allows 333 international webtexts per month, is working fine with Cabbage Ultimate. 

I would be lost without Cabbage Ultimate, best 99 cent, from the Google Play store, that I ever spent.


----------



## Boyd (28 Aug 2012)

Yep its just Vodafone, who suck, suck, suck at customer service in this regard. They just keep giving a generic "Its for security" response when its queried, so obvious its to stop Cabbage etc from working.


----------



## irbx (28 Aug 2012)

*my 2 cent*

hi guys

i would call them to log a complaint on account. ( remember the person taking your call did not do this so be polite Please )

The people in power look at stats how many calls recieved what % are about bills,coverage and other issues. if enough customers ring in which cost them money to get answered they will notice.

you could move your number to another provider again same ring in first to log it on your account the reson why.  again as above the directors and upper manager will see these in reports. and query if surge in people leaving cheaper to keep a customer then trying to win a new one

just my 2 cents


----------



## Conshine (31 Aug 2012)

Cabbage upated on my phone just now... its back


----------

